# Einstellen Hardware/Softwareendschalter



## Jesch (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll ein lineares Achssystem einrichten. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen zu folgenden Fragen.

Wie weit sollte sich der Hardwareendschalter von Ende der Achse befinden?

Wie weit sollte die Softwaregrenze von Hardwareenschalter entfernt sein?

Danke


----------



## R.Blum (1 Februar 2010)

Wenn der Hardwareendschalter angefahren wird, sollte die Achse noch halbwegs abgebremst werden können. Die HW-Endschalter dienen der Notabschaltung, damit des nicht so stark im Gebälk rappelt, wenn die Achse mal durchgeht und in die Endlage reinknallt. Ist eine mechanische Bremse vorhanden, sollte diese beim überfahren der HW-Endschalter abschalten. Die Entfernung zum Endanschlag ergibt sich aus dem Bremsweg und dem noch vertretbaren Bumms mit dem die Achse in die Endlage knallt.
Manchmal läßt sich ein HW-Endschalter zum referenzieren verwenden, dann sollte die Bremse natürlich nicht abgeschaltet werden.
Die Softwareendschalter liegen immer im normalen Fahrbereich, also vor den HW-Endschaltern. die Entfernung zum HW-Endschalter kann in der Regel sehr klein gewählt werden.

Gruß Rolf


----------

